# UHaul Trailer hitch



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

I've decided to pull a small light trailer (less than 500 lbs) from time to time with the EOS. Hidden hitch and Drawtite don't have any that fit, but U-haul does. 
I can get one for less than $150 and install it myself. 
Anyone had experience with the Uhaul hitch? How much does it show? and are there mods that have to be made the bumper cover?
Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (itsmejerry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itsmejerry* »_I've decided to pull a small light trailer (less than 500 lbs) from time to time with the EOS. Hidden hitch and Drawtite don't have any that fit, but U-haul does. 
I can get one for less than $150 and install it myself. 
Anyone had experience with the Uhaul hitch? How much does it show? and are there mods that have to be made the bumper cover?
Any advice is appreciated. 


lol im waiting for the pictures of the mangeled non euro bumpers to get posted first before I do my hitch-----I would like to learn from experience







so far I can hold off----borrow my sisters minivan (and the kids) while she and her husband ride in peace and quiet with a nice breeze in mine?---wasn't too hard to talk them into that one








the $$ westfalia one still needs a place for safety chains







My experience last time was with hidden hitch on a jetta----they had a nice product........maybe by next summer?????????
good luck......i'll be watching


----------



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (just-jean)*

I had a hidden hitch on my Jetta. It worked well and blended in nicely. I was hoping for a hidden hitch or Drawtite type of hitch for the EOS, but so far have seen nothing from them and not much out there for a decent price. 
Ah the joys of a new production model...


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (itsmejerry)*

I've an email from Hidden Hitch indicating that will have one towards the end of the summer


----------



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (mark_d_drake)*

Good to hear. I'd prefer a hidden hitch because it's lots less obtrusive than any Uhaul I've seen. A hitch with the words U-haul stamped on it somehow takes away the Euro-sophosticate look of the EOS. 
I guess I'll just haul the cow manure in the trunk in the mean time.


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (itsmejerry)*

I don't have pictures yet, but I bought a hitch from Curt Manufacturing, through my local 
hitch dealership, Eyers Hitch in Santa Clara, CA. The hitch was $203 and installation 
was like $40.00 and they did it in 30 minutes. I think the biggest part was they had to bend
the heat shield for the muffler for it to fit. Unknown for U-Haul. You can see the hitch a little.
But it is so recessed that it doesn't stand out. I bought a hitch extender because the bike rack 
would come right up to the bumper. If that is on the receiver then it shows and catches on the 
driveway. Even with the hitch extender I need to fold the bike rack out of the way for the 
trunk to open AND the Park sensors do not pick up the post of the bike rack. (I need to install
a horizontal bar that the sensors pick up and dosn't block the license plate. 
Jack


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (jdl)*

You do have the driveway from hell when it comes to scrapping Jack.







I'm suprised my car left there without leaving a reminder of the experience.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Trailer hitch (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_I've an email from Hidden Hitch indicating that will have one towards the end of the summer

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hopefully with no bumper issues


----------



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Trailer hitch (just-jean)*

Ordered a UHaul, it came last night, but I have not opened it yet. I hope to god it's not an ugly hitch. If it is, it'll go back and I'll wait for something from hidden hitch. 
With the extra expensive "get it here NOW" shipping option it came to $241. (I'm impatient- what can I say) . 
I'm calling around seeing what people will charge to install it, or I might just climb under it myself and try it myself. 
I'll post pictures of the hitch before and after installation unless I chicken out and leave it off.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

jerry, let us know,, thanks,, do you know what the tounge weight it will accept? doug


----------



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (minnvw)*

The hitch is rated for 2000 lbs. The tongue weight isn't listed, but if memory serves, tongue weight is usually something like 8-10%. So, I'd say 180-200 lbs.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (itsmejerry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itsmejerry* »_The hitch is rated for 2000 lbs. The tongue weight isn't listed, but if memory serves, tongue weight is usually something like 8-10%. So, I'd say 180-200 lbs. 


 Thanks Jerry, wow I didnt expect it would be that high, yes usually 10% is good for tounge weight, I bet it would handle my harley? approx800 lbs. and the trailer is 900lbs,? Doug


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks like UHaul is not the only place to get hitched.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2968843


----------



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

Finally got around to opening the box last night. 
It's a black hitch with no writing on it. (I was almost expecting an Orange hitch stamped with White U-HAUL letters. 
Looks pretty substantial and looks to mount pretty deep under the car so exposure w/o the ball attached will be minimal. The extension on the receiver is about 8-9" long to make it around the curve of the underside of the bumper. 
I'm impressed. 
and I'm finding someone ELSE to install it.


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (itsmejerry)*

According the the directions of my hitch (not U-Haul) the heat shield needed to be 
"trimmed". The guys who did my installation just bent it out of the way. Yours may 
or may not need this to be done. But something you may want to mention.
Jack


----------



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (itsmejerry)*

It's on. (The Uhaul hitch)
I have to say that it fits well. (Pics later). 
The people who installed it said it was pretty straight-forward, but they did have to trim the heatshield. 
There could have been about 1/4" more of length on the extension part of it, because the receiver part seems a bit short compared with the shape of the bumper but it doesn't seem like it will rub. 
Anyway-- I'm pretty happy.


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (itsmejerry)*

I'm a cyclist and am looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (griffsmom)*

Fellow cyclist here.








Purchased one from UHaul online; only $149.95 w/free shipping; took 3 business days from the mouse click!
(sorry for a dirty car but it has been raining a lot in Lanc, Pa!)
Side view:








Rear view:








Installed myself.








Only took 45 mins (and I'm not a mechanic either). Very simple.
Greg


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (gdevitry)*

Greg
Is it just the angle / reflection in the pictures or is the hitch bending the rear bumper cover slightly.
-M


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (gdevitry)*

Thanks for the pictures! Other posters who have installed a hitch have mentioned having to bend the heat shield. Did you have to do that?


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (griffsmom)*

The heat shield need to be cut. The heat shield was covering one of the bolt holes. In reality, all that needed would have been to drill a hole. 
Right side - no mod, the muffler was using the two bolt holes.
Left side - trimmed the shield. removed one bolt that was holding the heat shield.
Longer bolts then go back in right/left.
learned a new 'tool'... used a fishline. There is a large bolt that needs to be sent on a 'trip'. It was actually very interesting. 
I would have taken install pics, but my garage was 100% humidity and I do not have a lift...
Greg


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Greg
Is it just the angle / reflection in the pictures or is the hitch bending the rear bumper cover slightly.
-M

I had the same question as well
Greg, Did you notice this as you were installing it?
Also, is there an extension on the hitch that can be removed, or will it protrude like that all the time? It's not too bad, but it would be nice if it were tucked underneath just a bit more so while not in use, it would be entirely inconspicuous.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (jgermuga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_
I had the same question as well
Greg, Did you notice this as you were installing it?
Also, is there an extension on the hitch that can be removed, or will it protrude like that all the time? It's not too bad, but it would be nice if it were tucked underneath just a bit more so while not in use, it would be entirely inconspicuous.

I noticed that 'bend' too. It has always been there. Noticed on the first wash.
I think I'll need an extender to actually attach the bike hitch. I'm going out today to experiment with different bike hitch brands.


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (jgermuga)*

I believe this is the same hitch I have. (Curt Mfg (but not purchased through U-Haul)). 
There is no bending or deformation on the rear bumper caused by the hitch. 
There is also no extension on the hitch as shown. I have the Candy White Eos and 
the hitch doesn't "stand out" at all. 
I have a Yakama bike rack that hinges at the base so the rack does not have to 
be removed for trunk operation, just swung down and out of the way. The trunk will 
not only hit the rack but the PDC sensors don't pick up the rack. I need to experiment 
with a plate or something the sensors can see. 
The rack itself has less than 1/2" clearance from the bumper without an extension, so I bought an extension and an extension/rack clamp that stops wobble. I need one more clamp so I have one that clamps the extension to the hitch and another that clamps the extension to the rack to eliminate all wobble. This will take more time to take the rack on and off but I don't want wobble. IF I left the extension on, the extension would/does stick out more than desired and does scrape the nasty bump in the driveway. 
Jack


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (jdl)*

PDC - I think the sensitivity can be adjusted via VAG-COM... Planning on doing some research there.
Yes, it came in a Curt box, just re-branded with UHaul sticker.
Thanks for tips on wobble. Wouldn't want it wobbling into my bumper.


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (gdevitry)*

It may not wobble back and forth as much as side to side, but I wouldn't want to 
take the chance. The clamp (I got) is very sturdy.


----------



## BartVW (Jul 1, 2007)

Isn't there a dealer solution for this? In europe you can buy waaaaaay better solutions for this, where you really cant sea your car tows a trailer once in a while. And what about the wiring? I know that in the Netherlands there's a special wiring lume available for a hitch (neccesary because of the CAN bus)


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (BartVW)*

VW US does not offer the hitch option here. Retro fitting a European one is very expensive as you have to replace the rear bumper cover. If I could do it for less than $1K I'd be all over it.


----------



## BartVW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (mark_d_drake)*

Yeah well, you can barely see it on your car though. So still thumbs up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (BartVW)*

Took my first trip with bikes (2500 miles). 
1. Lots of wiggles! I did use some 'wedges' to reduce the gaps in the bike mount.
2. WARNING!!!! If you have a the LTC module, it will override the PDC!!!!!! The 'one touch' seems to be the issue. Be ready to TURN OFF your car. I was freaking out when I pressed the button, then got out of the car. Only to find the roof starting to go up! My mind froze and could not think. I ended up holding the trunk lid while wifey turned off the car. Only ended with a little scratch on my spoiler.
Greg


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (gdevitry)*

I got a clamp at the trailer hitch store to stop the wiggles. Not that I've 
actually used my hitch yet. I still use the other car to carry the bike. 
I was thinking of adding a cross bar that the PDC could see to stop the 
roof operation. It won't see the bike rack by itself possible because of the 
angle and the distance to the nearest PDC sensor. 
Jack


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: UHaul Trailer hitch (jdl)*

The PDC does pick it up. Constant beep on reverse (so much that I would slide into neutral to coast and silence). So if you don't have a roof module, then you'll be ok.
What I do is to pull up the 'thingy' in the trunk.... once the roof is down, I open the trunk and pull up an inch.
Greg


----------

